# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  Erreur SQL : Base de donnes non active ou en transition

## mioux

Salut

J'ai un problme avec Coldfusion, et je ne trouve pas comment le rsoudre.

J'utilise un SQL Server 2000

J'ai une base de donnes BDD qui tait trs diffrente en production et en dveloppement (car il n'y a pas que moi qui travaille sur cette base de donnes, et l'un des prestataire qui travaille avec nous travaille sur sa propre base de dveloppement) et rcement, j'ai d rimporter les donnes de la base de production sur la base de dveloppement

Etant donn qu'il y a un bug  l'import des donnes (avec le client SQL Server 2005) (je demande  ce que les tables soient supprimes puis recres, mais il ne prends pas ce paramtre en compte) j'ai voulu (pour faire plus vite) supprimer la base de donnes BDD, puis la recrer vide, et enfin rimporter les donnes de la base de production sur la base de dveloppement

Rsultat : Depuis j'ai ce message d'erreur


```
[Macromedia][SQLServer JDBC Driver][SQLServer]Impossible de trouver la base de donns ID = 88. Elle n'est peut-tre pas encore active, ou elle est en transition.
```

Quand je teste dans l'analyseur de requettes de SQL server, la requette excute fonctionne trs bien, je souponne Coldfusion d'avoir mis les ID des bases de donnes en cache pour une excution plus rapide, seulement je n'ai pas russi  vider ce cache

J'ai redmarr coldfusion, je suis all dans la console d'admin, o j'ai vid le cache (dans "Server settings -> caching"), j'ai vrifi tous mes datasource, et j'ai encore redmarr coldfusion... rien  faire...

Du coup je dsespre et je sais pas comment m'en sortir....

Si quelqu'un a une solution, je suis preneur

----------


## cchevalier72

Si tu as redmarer le service, c'est plus un histoire de cache  mon avis. Question bte, dans l'admin de Coldfusion, Datasource, si tu testes la connexion  la base a marche ?

----------


## mioux

Oui oui, ma connexion fonctionne...

J'ai chang la source de donnes pour me mettre sur la base de production (histoire de faire des tests, et vu qu'il n'y a que des requtes SELECT qui sont faites, ca risquait rien) et ca passe sans problme.

Mais ds que je remet la source d'origine ca ne fonctionne plus

J'ai pas test de la supprimer et de la recrer pour voir...

Je tente ca de suite.........................................................

Resultat : c'est pas mieux

----------


## cchevalier72

Bon je connais pas bien SQL Server, mais il n'y aurrait pas une transaction en cours ? Du style une connexion avec le mme user qui ne n'aurai pas fait le commit en fin d'update ou insert ?

----------


## cchevalier72

Au niveau du debug Coldfusion tu n'as pas plus de dtail ? Toute les instructions JAVA ? stack trace peut parfois donner d'autres infos

----------


## mioux

Au niveau du debug j'ai ca


```

```



```

```



```

```



```

```

Et enfin les variables serveur diverses et varies contenant pas mal de donnes sensibles  ::D: 

Manque de bol, j'ai pas trouv en quoi ca pouvait m'aider  ::D:  (j'ai peut tre rat un truc dans le lot aussi)

EDIT : Il semblerait que "Maintain connection" dans la console d'administration mettes des donnes en cache, j'ai donc tent de l'enlever, mais c'est pas mieux (Perso, je voit pas ce que peut tre cette erreur, et je trouve rien sur mon ami google)

----------


## mioux

Bon j'ai trouv, c'est bien une erreur de cache, mais c'est pas une erreur de cache Coldfusion, c'est une erreur de cache SQL Server

Il suffit de lancer les "requettes" suivantes sur le serveur SQL et tout rentre dans l'ordre



```

```

----------


## cchevalier72

OK, super, c'est bon  savoir  ::D:

----------

